# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Me cilin prej anëtarëve...?

## suada dr

*Te gjith kemi ngec me ndonjerin/ren ketu.

 Me cilin prej anetareve keni pasur me shum debate te pakendeshme?*

----------


## elsaa

Sa teme interesante  :ngerdheshje: 

Une po e shpreh e para , kam pasur debate me shume pak anetare ketu , por me njeren nuk me ecen fare . Me anetaren DI_ANA jam zene keq .

Ps. prit sherr tani  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## suada dr

> Sa teme interesante 
> 
> Une po e shpreh e para , kam pasur debate me shume pak anetare ketu , por me njeren nuk me ecen fare . Me anetaren DI_ANA jam zene keq .
> 
> Ps. prit sherr tani


hahhahaha per sherr e kam hap dhe un temen si perfundim do gjejm ate qe ka ngec me shum.  :Lulja3: 

Un per vete kam ngec icik me ate blu sky.

----------


## elsaa

> hahhahaha per sherr e kam hap dhe un temen si perfundim do gjejm ate qe ka ngec me shum. 
> 
> Un per vete kam ngec icik me ate blu sky.


Lol he se jane ngecje kalimtare  :shkelje syri:

----------


## donna76

keq me asnje... nje here me beri vrejtje ky kacaku me hoqi piket... povero sfigat0 :Lulja3:

----------


## arjeta3

aman suada dr ca tu kujtu kjo?? mezi mbylla nje sherr............
une si njeri i mire qe jam  :shkelje syri:  nuk zihem me shume njerez, por eshte nje *dibrani 2006* qe sme hec fare me te ... 
ika sa ska ardhur 
pershendetje

----------


## suada dr

> Lol he se jane ngecje kalimtare


lol as qe e vras menien fare thjesht s`me kan pelqy nja dy postime por nuk jam tip grrices kshuqe s`ja jap njeriu sodisfaksionin t`me acaroj aq me teper ne forum.
klm

----------


## Çaushi

> hahhahaha per sherr e kam hap dhe un temen si perfundim do gjejm ate qe ka ngec me shum. 
> 
> Un per vete kam ngec icik me ate blu sky.


Kush qesh i fundit qesh me se miri suada....nese i hap gropen (lexo sherrin) dikujt para dite ....ruaju se mbas dite mund te biesh vete....pa keqkuptim!

----------


## suada dr

> aman suada dr ca tu kujtu kjo?? mezi mbylla nje sherr............
> une si njeri i mire qe jam  nuk zihem me shume njerez, por eshte nje *dibrani 2006* qe sme hec fare me te ... 
> ika sa ska ardhur 
> pershendetje


hhahhah arjeta dhe me ty kan ngec?!Bahhh cpaskan qen!!

Me mir te perballeni ktu te gjith.hahhahha

----------


## suada dr

> Kush qesh i fundit qesh me se miri suada....nese i hap gropen (lexo sherrin) dikujt para dite ....ruaju se mbas dite mund te biesh vete....pa keqkuptim!


lol ca lidhje ka gropa ktu?Un s`jam grric me ndonje aq keq ktu.Shof punen time.hahhahah
Mos do qe te filloj tgricem me ty tani ?lol

----------


## goldian

me suada dr sme ecen fare lol

----------


## INFINITY©

Une jam rehat per vete se mua s'me ecen me asnje  :ngerdheshje:  desha te thosha me te gjithe  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

Njeriu ka debate ne realitet e jo me ne virtualitet...
Suada...
Pak provokuese kjo teme jotja...nejse!

Une si fillim kam bere llafe me Blue_Sky,por me kohen mesova qe kisha gabuar ne gjykim.Ishte ne te vertete dikush qe sot e vleresoj per njeriun qe eshte..
Pastaj me ka ndodhur te bej llafe me tre femra...dhe sinqerisht jam ndjere keq,biles nuk e fsheh qe edhe kam qare,pasi jam gjykuar per dikush qe nuk jam ne te vertete,por megjithate nuk dua ta vras me mendjen dhe nuk jam njeri qe uroj te keqen dikujt...
Une jam ajo qe shkruaj neper shkrime dhe nuk hiqem fare per dike tjeter...
Por kam mesuar qe edhe ketu,ashtu siç ne jete ka plot "njerez te shtirur".Nuk dua me te vuaj per shkak te tyre,as tu jap rendesi....
Une jam kjo qe jam dhe uroj qe ata qe me urrejne dhe me shajne te jene jo ata qe une mendoj...Shpresoj te gaboj!
Gjithesesi dua te them qe nuk urrej askend ketu...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

HMMMMMMM let me think about it.....Nuk e mbaj mend...
KUSH DO SHERRRRR>....

----------


## dibrani2006

> aman suada dr ca tu kujtu kjo?? mezi mbylla nje sherr............
> une si njeri i mire qe jam  nuk zihem me shume njerez, por eshte nje *dibrani 2006* qe sme hec fare me te ... 
> ika sa ska ardhur 
> pershendetje



Me ngadal me ato provokimet e tua ty, :i terbuar:  dhe per njeri te mire qe je ???. OK.

Dhe kur kam hyre une ketu skam hyr te'ndjeki ty, dihet kur jam regjistruar une dhe kur ty.

Me nje fjale nuk ta vari' shih punen tende' dhe mos shkruaj emrin tim qe ste hec fare.





OK  mos fut hundet me.

----------


## arjeta3

> Me ngadal me ato provokimet e tua ty, dhe per njeri te mire qe je ???. OK.
> 
> Dhe kur kam hyre une ketu skam hyr te'ndjeki ty, dihet kur jam regjistruar une dhe kur ty.
> 
> Me nje fjale nuk ta vari' shih punen tende' dhe mos shkruaj emrin tim qe ste hec fare
> 
> 
> OK  mos fut hundet me.


1. nuk po te provokoj fare
2.car hyn ketu kur je regjistruar ty dhe kur une ,se i bije qe une po te ndjek ty.
3.ti nuk me ndjek dot mua edhe po te duash (Akili dhe Breshka)
dhe me e rendesishmja nuk te fyeva fare, shkruajta emrin tend se njehere kishim nje debat per 'vendlindjen tone te dashur'.

*OK*

----------


## Nyx

Me ke kam pas un debate ... drejt me then per momentin Diana me vjen nder mend ... edhe ca shkembime fjalesh aty-ketu po qe nuk me kujtohen mire pseudonimet e anetareve .... nejse mo qejf per sherr te kene se nuk ua le kusurin :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

Per Di_Anen kam shume antipati.

----------


## dibrani2006

> 1. nuk po te provokoj fare
> 2.car hyn ketu kur je regjistruar ty dhe kur une ,se i bije qe une po te ndjek ty.
> 3.ti nuk me ndjek dot mua edhe po te duash (Akili dhe Breshka)
> dhe me e rendesishmja nuk te fyeva fare, shkruajta emrin tend se njehere kishim nje debat per 'vendlindjen tone te dashur'.
> 
> *OK*



Tani po me ben presion ty mua moj Breshke?!

----------


## sherrxhija

Un per veten tim  me as njonin ...deri tani  :ngerdheshje:

----------

